# I'd rather sleep with kids than husband



## Soapmom (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this weird? Dh and I always co-slept with DD1 (now 7). Once DD2 came along (now 4.5) she slept with us too. Shortly after DD2 was born DH started sleeping down in DD1 room (She has a double bed which she has never really slept in). My mom keeps telling me it's weird to still sleep with the kids, but I actually prefer it. Dh sleeps with the radio on and likes the fan on high. I like a white noise and no fan. The girls don't snore, and I know they are safe with me. (Their bedroom is at the opposite end of the house as mine). When do kids usually want to sleep in their own room if left to make the decision. I ask them (or threaten them if they fight in bed) about starting to sleep in their own room, but they don't want to. Dh doesn't seem to mind either, he goes to bed very late and gets up late, I go to bed earlier and get up early with the kids. It works for us, just wondering if it's really that strange.


----------



## Beebsmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Doesn't sound weird to me at all! LOL

We have a king size bed and me and DS (6mo) LOVE to sprawl out and have the beds to ourselves!!! DH is starting a new project at work which requires him to be gone 2 nights a week...and I am PUMPED!

My hubs and I are totally in love, head over heels...but there's just something about snuggling with my little guy that makes me sleep so well! I just love it! Hubs says it's like he's my drug of choice! And he is!


----------



## cspal0670 (Jul 2, 2009)

My DH and I haven't slept in the same bed since we first got together. He works nights, I worked days plus his snoring and kicking is crazy! So separately works best for us. After DD was born, he slept with us (on the floor lol) and then I told him to just go to this room because I was a zombie. Now, DD (3.5) sleeps with me and we get up early and he sleeps alone and stays up late. I'd much rather get a good night's sleep...and with him in here, that wouldn't be an option.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

I think if it works for you guys, great. It wouldn't be healthy for our marriage but it seems pretty common.


----------



## mamaforever (Feb 9, 2011)

My 2 year old DS and I sleep together in DS's room on a queen mattress on the floor. DH sleeps by himself in master bedroom. DH could never sleep well with our DS in the bed with us, so that's just how it worked out. It works for us! I don't personally know another family with this kind of arrangement (and actually I don't personally know anyone who practices cosleeping at all) so I'm glad to hear we're not the only "crazy" ones out there with this type of sleeping arrangement!


----------



## Ginger Bean (Mar 10, 2011)

My husband and I slept in separate rooms long before our baby arrived.

Between my husband's recurring back injury, my insomnia-induced late nights, his restless thrashing around (I've been whacked in the face a few times), my snoring, his shaking my arm to get me to stop snoring, my covers-stealing, my occasional dream-screams (right in his ear), neither of us were getting any sleep.

I guess it's considered strange for a married couple to sleep apart, but being in love doesn't necessarily mean being compatible sleep-wise!


----------



## Fulhouse (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought we were the only ones! In our house the master bedroom has been for adults only, and for the whole night, only DH is in there. We can spend "quality time" in there together too, but let's face it. A grown man does not "need" his woman next to him all night long. The littles DO. It's just so right. So I spend the night in the nursery in the family bed.


----------



## ptski (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank You so much for writing this! My husband thinks I am weird for wanting to snuggle up and sleep with the kids. I lay with them until they fall asleep, then get up and go to bed later (their bedtime is 8pm). Sometimes I fall asleep with them, or they sleep with me when he is gone. I think it is important for kids to be able to preserve the bonding with mommy, and not "hey you are 5, no more snuggling" (nope, someday they will probably think we are "lame" so take advantage now!!!)


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My husband is a very light sleeper and I'm a restless sleeper. He didn't sleep well until he started sleeping alone. He's just so much happier now. Where you sleep does not necessarily dictate how much romance there is either.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

If it works for both of you, and he's not unhappy with it, I don't see a problem with it.

My husband and I are much older, and he snores LOUD.. so, a few years ago, I started sleeping in the guest room. It's the only way I can sleep. But, I am not really happy with the arrangement. I had a lot of resentment at first. But, it works for both of us, and sleep is valuable. So, it's OK.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Us, too! My DBF sleeps, of all places, on the living room floor. Started out as a temporary, kind of sad-seeming thing, but we've since tried getting him back in the bed and HE doesn't like it. I thought I was the one who'd have problems because he sweats, stinks, and snores at night, and wakes up DD. Nope. He likes the cool, hard, floor. And I like sleeping in the big bed alone with my quiet, non-smelly little girl in her side-carred toddler bed.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginger Bean*
> 
> I guess it's considered strange for a married couple to sleep apart, but being in love doesn't necessarily mean being compatible sleep-wise!


I agree! I think there are lots of ways to be a family, and whatever works for you all should be a-okay.


----------

